#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > Love, Relationships & Advice >  >  ‎"plzzzzzzz forgive me"

## mangzee

‎"plzzzzzzz forgive me"

plz forgive me
for the day we became frndzz
plz forgive me
...... for the minutes we got closer
plz forgive me
for holding ur hand
plz forgive me
for spending the whole day with u
plz forgive me
for a long drive
plz forgive me
for all the sms i sent u
plz forgive me
for hearing ur voice on the phone
plz forgive me
for making promises for the next janam
plz forgive me
for calling you my oxygen
plz forgive me
for kissing u infinitely
plz forgive me
for hugging u tightly
plz forgive me
for messing up ur hair
plz forgive me...............FOR LOVING U SO MUCH...........  :(: 





  Similar Threads: guys can anyone please upload this text book "R.H.HAYES AND WHEEL WRIGHT, RESTORING OUR COMPETITIVE EDGE","COMPETING THROUGH MANUFACTURING, JOHN WILEY. NY, 1984" book on "theory of machines" and ME IIT kharagpur notes on "design of mc elements" Facts    "" k.r padiyar"" Sadhu Singh book "Experimental Stress analysis" and Theory of elasticity" free pdf dowload Paper Presentation & Seminar On ""orthogonal frequency division multiplexing" PDF

----------


## uncle_sam

Hey Loverboy...what happened?? Why are you looking for forgiveness???   :(inlove):

----------


## crazybishnoi29

[MENTION=1563]sam[/MENTION] for loving someone too much...

----------


## vrishtisingh

> ‎"plzzzzzzz forgive me"
> 
> plz forgive me
> for the day we became frndzz
> plz forgive me
> ...... for the minutes we got closer
> plz forgive me
> for holding ur hand
> plz forgive me
> ...



sm1 broken ur heart????

----------

